# Grizzly G0704 table capacity?



## Jason280 (Mar 25, 2019)

I recently picked up a Grizzly G0704 mill, and can't find any specs regarding how much weight the table is rated for.  I've called Grizzly, and they don't list anything as far as weight goes....any guesses?  I don't plan on putting that much on the machine, but genuinely concerned what the table will support.


----------



## macardoso (Mar 25, 2019)

I've found that a 40lb vise allows the table to move moderately easily, while 2 on there can get tight especially when hanging off the base when at the ends of x axis travel. If you keep the weight centered over the base, then you could probably get a couple hundred pounds on there. Any cantilevered weight, you will find that the ways will lift on the saddle and screw with your accuracy.

EDIT: I own a G0704


----------



## Jason280 (Mar 27, 2019)

Thanks!


----------

